# Host names on Netgear Router



## scottishradarman (Mar 4, 2008)

How do I ensure that my laptop computer's name shows up in the attached devices page of my Netgear DG834PN Router?

If I run IPCONFIG /ALL the host name shows my computers name correctly. However it is shown as "unknown" on my Netgear Router.

Other laptops running XP show up the hostnames correctly on the router.

I didn't think it was an OS specific problem but I'm at a bit of a lost now


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it really bothers you, put an entry in the HOSTS file.


----------



## scottishradarman (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi John,

I added my IP address and the laptop name to the laptop's hosts file. Re-booted the laptop but the Router still shows unknown against the laptop. Am I doing something wrong??

maybe a few more facts might help:

1. I am running Vista on the machine that doesn't show its name on the Netgear Router.
2. This machine also has a fixed IP address. This is correctly displayed in the attached devices screen ( just no device name)
3. My machine name should be a valid name "GraemeHP"

Don't know if this has helped or just added to the confusion


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see this for the Vista machine.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## scottishradarman (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi John,

Here are the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Graeme>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Bluetooth Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.136] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
GRAEMEHP <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
GRAEMEHP <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Graeme>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GraemeHP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-F7-99-27
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-22-4E-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1550:3308:31f3:e65e%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.136(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.23.3.100
212.23.6.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-CE-53-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{345841F0-82D3-4EBB-9D59-A916DA02C
94C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.136%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.23.3.100
212.23.6.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B28E312C-B10C-4E29-975E-32B3CAF28
06B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:c94:3881:3f57:ff77(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c94:3881:3f57:ff77%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BED85459-B5D2-486E-9966-B0706423E
ECA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Graeme>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is probably the reason.



> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


----------



## scottishradarman (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there a way of enabling DHCP without turning off fixed IP addresses?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If your router supports reservations based on MAC address (I know that D-Link and ZyXEL routers do), you can lock an IP address to the MAC address and still use DHCP. I believe at least some models of the Linksys routers don't offer the capability, so you have to check. The following is an example from a D-Link DIR-615 router.


----------

